

Single Responsibility Principle and Rails - bsmith
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2012/06/10/single-responsibility-principle-and-rails.html

======
bsmith
Old news for many of you, I'm sure. But for any of the less experienced devs
out there like me who are just starting to feel the 'pain' from their fat
models, this advice is spot on.

